# Decorating ideas Needed For Woman's Bedroom



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

How about getting one of those gel foam mattresses for that.

It will contour to fit your personal physique, to cradle and support you better than the original mattress that came with that day-bed.

ED


----------



## jatinsingh0000 (May 10, 2017)

There are lots of Ideas to decorate a women's Bedroom. When you are decorating a room for women first of all you should need to know about her taste what she like and which type of pattern she want in her bedroom. You can also got help from http://interiordesignerchandigarh.in/. Then after this you can go for Decorating. When you are decorating room there are points you need to remember.
1. You Need to set Bed Room furniture Bed for her.
2. Display in the Bedroom
3. Organising stuff in Bedroom
4. Wall Color and Decorating
5. Lighting of her Room.
6. A dresser just for her
7. Designer Boutique
8. Smart bed Room Furniture
9. floor Ideas of her bedroom
10. Sit & Tie
11. Curtains of her Bedroom


----------



## scooterton (May 11, 2017)

It doesn't sound like you really want to change anything. It sounds to me like maybe you should just get a new mattress and maybe some new bedding. Your room is very bright too, I'd add plants. You could get a picture or wall appliqués for over your bed.


----------

